# At what point did you get your pet?



## fitnesswithcindy (Sep 24, 2018)

I love the idea of the companionship of a pet but feel I am still too busy to give it the attention it deserves. I am still working and gone for several hours most days of the week. So my question is, did you get your most recent pet before you were retired, or did you wait until retirement to have more time to train and spend with it?


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 24, 2018)

My company made use of the remote worker program, so I went home to work a few years before I retired. That's when I adopted my little dog. I could not stop working to spend time, but she walked in and out of my home office at will for some petting. Of course, on lunch and breaks we played.

I don't think I could leave a dog alone all day. An older cat yes, but not a dog. Just my opinion.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2018)

An older man was moving away  and he  gave  him to us.  "Dino"   has been  a welcome  family  member for several years now.

We all  LOVE   one another.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 24, 2018)

I’ve always had a pet. 
Its a necessity for me.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 24, 2018)

We have  MANY  friends  with pets.   Mostly  dog  pets.  We only know  one family  with a cat.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 24, 2018)

I got my last dog a few years before I retired. When Toco Bell came out with that talking Chihuahua on TV my daughter and boyfriend decided to buy a Chihuahua.                                                                                                                                              
 If I had known I definitely would not have allowed it especially buying from a puppy mill,anyway they couldn't find a Chihuahua. 

 I guess Toco Bell made them so popular they couldn't breed the poor little things fast enough. Not wanting to come home empty handed they fell in love with a Pekingese.  

Soon they broke up. My daughter kept the dog, found her true love,got married and Mama got the dog.   

We were lucky he was healthy coming from a puppy mill and we had him for 16 years. A Peke wouldn't have been my breed of choice but we loved him dearly. Because we travel quite often, and our age, it wouldn't be wise to get another pet but I miss having one around. Now I just dog sit for the family when needed.


----------



## fitnesswithcindy (Sep 25, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I got my last dog a few years before I retired. When Toco Bell came out with that talking Chihuahua on TV my daughter and boyfriend decided to buy a Chihuahua.
> If I had known I definitely would not have allowed it especially buying from a puppy mill,anyway they couldn't find a Chihuahua.
> 
> I guess Toco Bell made them so popular they couldn't breed the poor little things fast enough. Not wanting to come home empty handed they fell in love with a Pekingese.
> ...



I am glad it found a loving home with you! Yes that is lucky she was so healthy coming from a puppy mill. We got our family dog (this was more than 20 years ago) from a "breeder" but what they now would probably deem a puppy mill. While she lived a long time, she had a lot of the problems with her hips that are seen in puppy mill dogs.


----------

